# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Viewsonic] Πρόβλημα με οθόνη va1926w-7

## WebFreez

Καλησπέρα!!! Έχω πρόβλημα με την οθόνη viewsonic va1926w-7. Μου σβήνει ενώ λειτουργεί κανονικά και μετά από ώρα ξανά ανάβει για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Όποιος μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποια ιδέα τί μπορεί να φταιεί θα με βοηθούσε πολύ διοτι αυτή την εποχή δεν είναι για επιπλέον έξοδα. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρον για την όποια βοήθεια...!!!

----------


## vp74

...Άνοιξέ την και δες τους πυκνωτές σου. Άλλαξε για αρχή όσους δεις φουσκωμένους στο επάνω μέρος...

----------


## WebFreez

Θα χρειαστεί να πάρω ίδιους ή μεγαλύτερους;

----------


## vp74

> Θα χρειαστεί να πάρω ίδιους ή μεγαλύτερους;


Πρέπει να πάρεις ίδιους σε χωρητικότητα (μF). Σε τάση (V)  ίδιους ή μεγαλύτερους. Σε θερμοκρασία όλους στους 105 βαθμούς.


Αν σε ενδιαφέρει μπορείς να διαβάσεις παραπάνω πραγματάκια 
σε αυτό το thread:
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62898

----------

